# 8 Wholesome Christmas Movies You Can Watch for 'Free' on Netflix or Prime



## Rosaria (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I will watch them someday. I like The Chronicles of Riddick and Lucy. And "Interstellar" is something incredible, and for me, no movie compares to it. But I have a hard time finding sites where I can watch it in good quality. I wish I could subscribe to Netflix, but I don't have the money yet. So I found a 123movie.show. There are a lot of HD movies there. And so far, it's become a staple for me. But hopefully, when I have the money to subscribe to Netflix, it will get better. But I like it too. It's well made. And, importantly, everything is free. And so are the shows which I love to watch.


----------



## asensio (2 mo ago)

People around the world celebrate Christmas in different ways. For some, it is simply a time to get together and share a meal with family members. For others, it is the best time to achieve personal goals and relax after a busy year. At Christmas, I watch some Christmas movies on Netflix or Prime. After having watched all the "free" movies on each of these sites, I found another exciting source of online cinema: www.999flix.com. I found movies like Cat Bob's Christmas, Snowy Christmas, and Christmas in Washington there. The fact that I can watch all these movies without a single commercial is also a considerable advantage.


----------



## rnruns10 (1 mo ago)

Our local historic theater plays christmas movies for $1 on weekends. WE are going to see Elf next weekend.


----------

